# Canvassing?



## ruckus

I'm new to the roofing/siding business after being in financial sales most of my life.

I just started working for a company (honest and reputable) that works primarily with insurance restoration/storm damage. Like most other companies we offer free inspections.

I want to canvass but I don't want to reinvent the wheel. Beyond the "numbers game" I want to know what works and what doesn't. Obviously the first objective is to get up on a roof.

I'd be interested to know how some of you approach the homeowner. What do you say? Is it short and sweet? Is it detailed? Do you stand around answering objections or do you just move on?

How many leads on average are possible canvassing? Is it better to do an inspection immediately or is it more "professional" to schedule a return visit?

Sorry for the many questions. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## ruckus

Hmmm, I guess nobody here goes out canvassing. 

I'll wing it.


----------



## [email protected]

I have only canvassed once in my life and it wasn't roofing. I was married and neither one of us had a source of income so I went and knocked on doors to do yard work and even dishes to make some money. It was winter and I made enough to pay the rent. Then a cop stopped me and said I couldn't do it anymore because they thought I was a robber profiling houses. If your going to do this look at the houses that need a roof or repairs, but you need to know how long they have been in that condition, because they might not have the means to take care of the problem.


----------



## oldroofer

\Ruckus if you work for a insurance restoration storm damage firm, expressly roofing, canvassing is where they get most of there work,If they not showing you what to do, i would have 2ND thought about working for them but here are a couple of suggestion,here a you tube clip you might be interrested in
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33J3tamNbco&list=UL33J3tamNbco&feature=player_detailpage
also check this forum out www.roofing.com anoughter great site there a lot of stormer on the site. good luck


----------



## Roofmaster417

I have knocked on several thousand doors in the past couple years with great results.Not good in the beginning but after about 75 I found my groove.

No real lesson plan.Know what your selling.Believe in what your selling and if you do the work you sell make sure you intend on performing all repairs you promise and be the person you are professing to be.


----------



## nmarshall603

http://restoration303.blogspot.com 

Well in 1 day a canvasser I know got 23 leads. She gets paid 50 per lead damage no damage and 200 per sale once the closer gets the first check...

If you need canvassing help call Shawn at Homeowner Solutions.

http://www.homeownersolutions.biz


----------



## sureshmanaksia

*Re : how to canvass a roofing customer*

Primary Objective Of Sales

•Find-out what your customer wants.
•Find-out what your customer needs.
•Find-out what is important to your customer.
•Find-out what your customer does not want.
•Find-out what their price range or budget is.
•Find-out what your customer likes for products.
•Use all this information to build your roofing presentation & sell the package they want. 

Using A Sales Presentation

•Building a sales presentation for your company.
•Develop this in a story type format.
•People like stories & easier to understand.
•Create a PowerPoint or Keynote presentation.
•Using visuals on an IPad or laptop computer.
•Include action photos using materials offered.
•Show your company credentials to build trust. 

The Reason People Buy

•They must liked you and the roofing company.
•You have the roofing product they need & want.
•You were very knowledgeable about the process.
•You built value which explained the higher price.
•You created an emotional buying response.
•You helped them and made buying a roof easy.
•You created urgency to buy today & not wait. 

Wants-vs-Needs

Wants

•Most people just want a price – How Much?
•Low Price – Cheapest
•Fast Estimate - Quick
•Put Off Buying - Estimate
•Know What They Want
•Take Charge Of Estimate 

Needs

•They need to know about the best roofing products
•Quality Last – Not Cheap
•Complete Presentation
•They Need The Roof Now
•Limited Knowledge
•Create Working Relationship

Changing Needs To A Closing Question

•Would this roofing products work for you?
•Do you feel comfortable choosing this today?
•Is this roofing what you want on your home?
•Is now the right time to order the materials?
•Now you chose the color, should we schedule?
•Great selection on products! Are you ready Now?
•Is the price the only thing stopping us today? 

Understanding Price Objections

•There always going to be a lower price.
•You can count on losing sales to lower prices.
•Price objections are usually requesting more information, so keep selling value & close again.
•Most people are nervous about making a decision. 
•I do understand we will take care of everything.
•They need to know quality remains long after the price is forgotten – Yes, it is a lot of money – BUT!


----------



## vtroofing

lashercontracting said:


> Door to Door is such an effective marketing effort. I started my company in 2004, we do an average of 4 commercial projects, and 20-30 residential homes a month, and I have never laid anyone off because of no work. When I got into this business I realized that I needed to be able to compete against my competitors pricing, and marketing. Well realizing that door to door marketing was potentially and answer to both of these areas. Door to door is extremely cheap, because I pay the sales reps based on the outcome, I started off doing it myself, I hated it so much. I would have little tricks, like have to get 30 people to say no to me and so on. Long story short, door to door made it so I didn’t have to pay for advertising, thus keeping my prices very low, lower than the competitors. Door to door marketing is about making the person answering the door feel comfortable with you in less than a second, I always just said hello my names blah and were roofing a house down the street... and whets your name? I see you have a Lexus... great car. Well let me get to it! Im here because I saw your roof has some wear on it, and I wanted to give you a free roof inspection, hows that sound? And so on. Keys don’t ask yes no questions, always have something to hand them to engage them, or leave with them. All these years later, I have ZERO adds, and 5 sales reps.
> www.lashercontracting.com


Well nice to see another GAF guy on here! I'm also a big door knocker. I do think Angies, Subbing from Home Depot, and BBB technically are forms of ads.....


----------



## vtroofing

I realize... just being sarcastic.


----------



## vtroofing

I door knock when I need work and Service Magic / Home Advisor isn't cutting it and the last time I knocked doors was March 2012. 

Knock, someone answers and I say: "Do you know a good roofer?" and they respond "no" and I put out my hand and tell them: "You do now" 

When I get sick of being at home after a long winter, I drive around on nice days and note addresses with obvious roof needs. Go online and send them a friendly letter hand addressed to the owners. I sent out about a hundred letters spring of 2011 and from it 6 sold jobs in the areas I wanted to work. Pretty good return on investment.


----------



## Gladys_christabel

*restaurant construction*

First of all i would appreciate you for so many questions because if question arise only means you will get the clear idea.Nowadays no one is canvassing outside but were so much interested in canvassing.I think all the others are saying canvassing will give the better results and do well don't lose your hope.

_______________________________________________
restaurant construction


----------



## qualityroofingleads.com

*qualityroofingleads*

If your looking for some real leads send me an email [email protected]
Our leads are recorded, verified, and exclusive to your company meaning you will not end up in a bidding war because or our leads. We can provide roofing leads in any area you are working. We can provide you with 10 roofing leads at a time at $55 per lead. Any leads with a no show, no insurance or refusal of inspections would be replaced free of charge. I have several references!!!! posted on my website for you to contact. I do have many more than the ones listed. I look forward to possibly providing you with excellent service in the new year. All orders are prepaid and we allow our contractors to order 10, 20, or 30 leads at a time depending on the area you are calling. I hope to hear form you soon. I will be happy to give you more information about our program. My contact info is below. Please do contact me if I can be of any assistance for your company.


----------



## homeowners solutionns

nmarshall603 said:


> http://restoration303.blogspot.com
> 
> Well in 1 day a canvasser I know got 23 leads. She gets paid 50 per lead damage no damage and 200 per sale once the closer gets the first check...
> 
> If you need canvassing help call Shawn at Homeowner Solutions.
> 
> http://www.homeownersolutions.biz


Thanks Nate. We are looking to expand this season into other states, so if you would like some canvassed " real time " leads then feel free to give us a call. Thanks


----------



## lukkychucky

vtroofing said: I sent out about a hundred letters spring of 2011 and from it 6 sold jobs in the areas I wanted to work. Pretty good return on investment. Excellent ROI. I always heard that in a non storm damaged area you can only expect to get 1 CALL out of 100 letters. And maybe only 1 job out of 3-5 calls.


----------

